# comunicacion RS485



## joselitri (Ene 30, 2010)

Buen dia amigos. Tengo un pequeño problema con una red 485....
Mi problema es que puede enviar datos a dos pic 16f877a pero no puedo leer lo que ellos me cuentan..creo que se donde esta el fallo pero no se solucionarlo..
el max487 necesita estar en 0v para recibir(patillas REy DE) y a 5V para enviar..hasta ahi bien..envio datos al pic con el virtual terminal de proteus(7.6 SP0) y los pic lo reciben pero le digo al pic que ponga RC2 a 1 para transmitir datos al maestro (PC) y siempre sale error en la simulacion..adjunto esquema y los hex de los dos pic..a ver quien me hecha una manita...el lenguaje es mikrobasic


En el ejemplo pulsando una "A" actua un pic y pulsando "a" actua el otro.
le he borrado la orden de RC2=1 para que veais que funciona..


----------

